# les peuples assortis (peuple, assorti)



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola, amigas y amigos.

Les hago llegar una inquietud que tiene que ver con el famoso Discours de la servitude volontaire, de La Boétie. Todo un clásico. Aunque no estoy muy al tanto -investigaré en breve sobre ello- se ha encontrado un nuevo manuscrito del texto, con algunos cambios o diferencias de gran importancia. Así, en uno de los párrafos más famosos y citados, siguiendo la reciente edición de Nadia Gontanbert (París, Gallimard, 2005, p. 109), luego de la enumeración de las «drogas» con las cuales los tiranos antiguos adormecían a sus súbditos para someterlos a su yugo (el teatro, los juegos, las farsas, los espectáculos, etc.) leemos:


> «Ainsi les peuples assortis trouvant beaux ces passe-temps, amusés d'un villain plaisir qui leur passait devant les yeux, s'accoutumaient à servir aussi niaisement, mais plus mal que les petits enfants, qui pour voir les luissantes images des livres enluminés apprennent à lire».


El punto de mi consulta tiene que ver con 'assortis' (que reemplaza, en esta edición, nada menos que a 'asservis', cambiando bastante el sentido). Durante meses me he roto la cabeza pensando y no hallé una solución muy satisfactoria. Hoy por hoy, me quedo con 'concertados' o 'parecidos'. Diría entonces:

«Así, los pueblos parecidos, que encontraban bellos esos pasatiempos, que se divertían con un placer vil que se presentaba ante sus ojos, se acostumbraban a servir tan inocentemente como los niños pequeños -quienes para ver las resplandecientes imágenes de los libros ilustrados aprenden a leer-, pero peor aún».

¿Creen ustedes que 'parecidos' (o 'similares', o 'afines') es una solución conveniente?

Merci beaucoup d'avance!

(Socorredme, por favor, con la edición)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos día, bonjour,

También creo que _asservis_ sería más lógico.
Veo en el DMF que una de las acepciones de _assortir_ es
- être préparé

¿Podría corresponder a nuestro _conditionné_ de ahora?

No me queda claro, espera otras respuestas.


----------



## Nanon

_Assortis _ou _assostis _(_assôtis, assottis,_ de _sot _- donc _abêtis, abrutis_) ? Même si ce n'est pas très clair, je vois un s long (ſ) dans le texte ancien.
Et cette interprétation fait sens par rapport à l'idée des "drogues".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Nanon said:


> _Assortis _ou _assostis _(_assôtis, assottis,_ de _sot _- donc _abêtis, abrutis_) ? Même si ce n'est pas très clair, je vois un s long (ſ) dans le texte ancien.
> Et cette interprétation fait sens par rapport à l'idée des "drogues".


Sí, creo que tienes razón, yo también veo esta *ese* larga (no tuve tiempo de buscar, gracias).
Un poco antes se habla de "abestir" (=> abêtir) les sujets.

Me parece raro que este autor se haya equivocado de esa manera .


----------



## Nanon

A mí también me parece raro que La Boétie se haya equivocado, pero creo que el error es tipográfico y viene de muy lejos. 
En esta edición de 1789 se puede leer "les peuples aſſortis" (assortis). 
Pero en la edición anterior, veo claramente una s larga ligada con la t, igual que en "s'accoustumoyent" (dos líneas después). 
Lo que sí me parece raro y casi me hace dudar pero no del todo, es que "assortis" se encuentre en una edición crítica reciente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Nanon said:


> Lo que sí me parece raro y casi me hace dudar pero no del todo, es que "assortis" se encuentre en una edición crítica reciente.


Sí, no he sido clara, hablaba de la edición de la tal Nadia... estamos de acuerdo .


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Y suponiendo que fuese 'assortis' (que es, para bien o para mal, lo que figura en mi versión), ¿cuál sería la opción más decorosa? Interpreto que esos pueblos tienen un lazo en común, se parecen. ¿Sería algo por el estilo?


----------



## Nanon

Suponiendo que así fuese, lo entendería como tú: parecidos, o hasta "nivelados por lo bajo".
Pero persisto en creer que se trata de _embrutecer, adormecer _o algo por estas líneas...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

'Embrutecidos' es una de las traducciones habituales, según creo recordar. También he visto 'entontecidos', por ejemplo. Pero claro, hay que ver sobre qué manuscrito han trabajado tales traducciones. Seguramente han seguido tu observación, que es muy atinada y coherente. Pero para mi desgracia debo hacer frente a estos pueblos 'assortis'


----------



## Nanon

Vi traducciones en otras lenguas (inglés,  portugués). Visiblemente han trabajado sobre la misma edición, la que dice "assostis".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡El problema es que se encontró un segundo manuscrito! Tengo un artículo sobre el tema pero, como está en inglés, no puedo subirlo aquí...


----------



## Nanon

Aquíhttp://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b9059515n/f18.imestá el manuscrito de la BNF. Está escrito "assotis".
Edito: ¡en la BNF hay cinco manuscritos! Pude ver el que está en el enlace.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Primero y principal: muchísimas gracias por tanta dedicación y por tantas molestias tomadas. Ante toda esta maraña de manuscritos, entonces, y si le damos la derecha a la edición crítica de Nadia, ¿sería correcto tomar 'assortis' como 'parecidos', o quizás mejor 'reunidos' o 'combinados' o 'afines'...? Nuevamente, un millón de gracias, tanto a ti como a Martine


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> como a Martine


Desde luego que Nanon se los merece más.


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> 'parecidos', o quizás mejor 'reunidos' o 'combinados' o 'afines'


Parecidos sería, para mí, la opción pero ¿no tienes posibilidad de contactar con la autora?

Siempre te queda la nota a pie de página, creo que es un caso en el que se justifica.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muy bien, lo intentaré. Y la nota al pie... ¡creo que la haré! Gracias, muy sinceras, por todo.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Hola León, comparto algunas dudas que plantearon Nanon y Cintia, por lo  que voy a hacer una pregunta tonta: ¿esa cita está sacada directamente  del libro, es decir, tenés el libro con vos y estás leyendo la fuente  directa? ¿O es una frase citada por otro texto? (En este último caso  existe la posibilidad de que estuviera mal citado) Porque no me termina de  convencer ni el sentido de "assortis" en esa frase, ni el contexto de la  situación planteada.  Si es una edición crítica se supone que el  investigador, en este caso la Sra Nadia, debe hacer constar las  variantes de los manuscritos y por qué se elige tal o cual versión,  sobre todo si está presentando un manuscrito nuevo y con una palabra tan  tirada de los pelos que no pega para nada con la frase ni con la manera  de escribir (directa y simple) del autor. 

Por otro lado, de acuerdo con lo que veo en internet, el libro de Nadia fue publicado en 1993 (ver Gallimard),es decir, no es reciente, y sigue el antiguo manuscrito de Mesmes, que es el del link que proporcionó Nanon. 

_Le présent volume donne une édition critique du plus célèbre texte de La  Boétie, suivi des remarques dont de Mesmes accompagna son exemplaire  manuscrit du discours_

Y aquí hay  un trabajo (en inglés, quizás es el que vos mencionabas), de un  académico que analiza los diferentes manuscritos. Justamente compara un  manuscrito "nuevo" llamado manuscrito Folger, con la versión "canónica"  de de Mesmes, que es la que tomó Nadia, todo esto si no entendí mal  porque lo leí por encima.
En fin, todo esto para descartar que no se trate de una frase mal citada por un tercero. Disculpas si no es el caso.


----------



## Nanon

Cintia&Martine said:


> Desde luego que Nanon se los merece más.


Nunca perseguí la gloria .

Leí el artículo con interés. Gracias, Jenesaisrien. Se ve que el texto ha sido revisado varias veces con el paso del tiempo. Infelizmente hay tantas diferencias entre los manuscritos que no se menciona _assotis / assortis_ (que pudo haber sido considerada como una diferencia menor).

Ya que "el dudar es saludable", como uno dice, no entiendo por qué assotir (v. Dictionnaire du moyen français) tendría que escribirse assostir. Pero bien se sabe que la ortografía no estaba fijada.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola. Pues yo tengo el párrafo como epígrafe de la introducción de otro libro. Pero si vamos a la red, sin ir más lejos en Google se puede comprobar que, lamentablemente, no es una errata.


----------



## Nanon

Pues, no sé. El número de ocurrencias en Google es lo que es, haya o no errata. Hasta te puedo decir que la versión (impresa) con "aſſoſtis" la encontré poniendo "ainsi les peuples assortis" entre comillas...


----------

